# Hi, Newbie looking to chat to like minded folk.



## pvaglue

Just thought it was about time to join in this group thing and offer my artwork for review and also look at other artist works.
I will post a couple pieces of my work for viewing and any comments are welcome. 
I look forward to chatting soon.


----------



## PencilMeIn

Wow!!! Your work is incredible! Welcome to the forum!


----------



## Jeff

amazing stuff, pvaglue. welcome!


----------



## DLeeG

This is the best that I have seen here. You have not only mastered the tectnical aspest of drawing, your art shows feeling and stirs thought. You,ve also mastered water. Not easily done. You are a true artist. I hope you are still young and have many years left. Have you done what you would consider a masterpiece?


----------



## Sean

I just checked out the rest of pvaglue drawings. Quite impressive. I found it here:

http://www.glennfineart.co.uk/about.html


----------



## Larissia

You have amazing work! How long have you been drawing?


----------



## KacperMichalczuk

The reason why some people struggle at the beginning when they take up drawing is lack of high quality learning materials. The best practice is drawing a lot. In school, in work, in the morning and evening. I started with course and I don't regret. If you want you can check out course I have choosen https://drawing-session.com This course is very comprehensive and newbie friendly. After I had completed the course I started going to local art school and it developed my skils even more.


----------

